# Splash Shield making a 'Popping' noise after moving forward again.



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds like they cut too close to one of the retaining clips. How even is your shield cut?


----------



## ScarletFever (May 9, 2012)

I'm headed to pick it up today, I'll get them to hoist it up so I can see how they did. Thanks for the info


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I read pooping noise.

This is all i have to contribute to this thread.

-Thanks.


----------



## teacher38 (Sep 16, 2012)

So that's what that noise is! I always get a popping sound when the car shifts into second gear after being parked. It happens right around 12 mph. Guess I need to go back to the dealership. 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

teacher38 said:


> So that's what that noise is! I always get a popping sound when the car shifts into second gear after being parked. It happens right around 12 mph. Guess I need to go back to the dealership.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


Not the same noise. What you're describing is the ABS system self check. Gear isn't what triggers this - speed is.


----------



## teacher38 (Sep 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> Not the same noise. What you're describing is the ABS system self check. Gear isn't what triggers this - speed is.


Oh okay. Thanks for the explanation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## ScarletFever (May 9, 2012)

obermd said:


> Not the same noise. What you're describing is the ABS system self check. Gear isn't what triggers this - speed is.


Wow, what a revelation! After southworth chevy told me all the retaining clips were very secure, I began thinking this noise must be something else. Do all Cruzes' make this noise at 12mph? Is it bad or indifferent that this noise is so audible ? I wondered why I could feel it through the gas pedal. 
thanks for your response !


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ScarletFever said:


> Wow, what a revelation! After southworth chevy told me all the retaining clips were very secure, I began thinking this noise must be something else. Do all Cruzes' make this noise at 12mph? Is it bad or indifferent that this noise is so audible ? I wondered why I could feel it through the gas pedal.
> thanks for your response !


All GM vehicles with ABS do this.


----------

